# cigarette smell



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody got any ideas on how to get rid of the smell of ciggies out of the interior,picked up car the other day and it smells rank,any help appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wet-vac carpets, seats, boot and parcel shelf (with the seats out the car) , apc all plastics, glass polish on windows, clean rubber, . Headlining will be a problem, depending on what type it is. Possibly replace depending on cost/availability?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As above really, a very thorough clean of everything is needed.

everything in the car will have absorbed the smell in some way. I think you should get away without replacing stuff but it will need a full deodorise with either the Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater or Autosmarts Bio Brisk (diluted with WARM water, activates the ingredients)

It will probably take some time for the smell to go completely but you should be able to give a fighting chance by doing all the above.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've used a weak mix of g101 on headlings, light spray and a light rub all over, comes up clean and smell free without staining. I had a 20 - 1 mix


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

All of the above and this product

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/aquartz-cleanair-120ml/prod_785.html


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I was only saying possibly replace headlining because the ones that are basically a stretched piece of cloth will stretch more and deform when wet. The rigid type are totally different... you should be able to get this out of the car and clean that way rather than upside down scrubbing for ages. You'll never know sore arms like it. :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use a steamer. Steralises and also deodorises in one go.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Also try the steamer as that's a great way to sort it. Faint that autosmart aromatek


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

Bio logical washing poweder diluted 1 tea spoon to 1 liter of water in a spray bottle mist the cloth lightly and leave to dry may need 2 aplications if really bad, also change the pollen filter if it has one or you will never get the smell out.


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Same as the rest really i had a car with bad stale smoke gave it a thorough deep clean plastics and all the stains that were on the glass was unreal!!! but came up a treat and no longer had the smell :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

you will only need the So2Pure , thats it. spray inside the car interior , let it have some sunshine and you will find all the smells inside your car gone after some time.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

My last car had been a smokers car. Never again!!!

Not sure you need expensive products though, when safe natural products will do the job for a fraction of the price. Wherever you can, use hot water and white vinegar which is a great natural deodoriser. The car will smell a bit for a day or so, but WILL dissipate. 

You can even follow up on upolstery and carpets by sprinkling with bicarbonate of soda - another great odour neutraliser. Leave overnight and then vacuum. On an ongoing basis, you could put some bicarbonate of soda in cloths (cheesecloth style) and wrap them as bundles and leave to continue absorbing odours in side pockets etc. You can even put a few drops of essential oil in the bundle as well.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

smoke get everywhere. and will adhere itself to all surface. 

It is however not a bactiria smell. The best and quickest way is to thouroughlly clean all surfaces carpet uphollstory all plastic surfaces, metal surfaces. glass. every part of the interior it even worth pulling out the spare wheel and given that a thorough clean too. 

Then just let the air pass through. This will do the rest.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Or you could just start smoking yourself... :devil: :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd want to avoid getting moisture into the car, especially at this time of year. 

CarPro SoPure will be absolutely perfect for this task: it'll neutralise odours rather than mask them.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

air con cleaner.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just read the above advice guys, thanks.

I have recently been detailling a 2004 Saab 9-5 Saloon.

The previous owner is clearly a heavy smoker but I have transformed the "*look*" of the interior with steam, APC and upholstery/leather cleaners, done everything including carpets, mats seats headlining, door cards, dash, rear shelf, the lot............ honestly it now *looks* factory fresh!

But...........it still stinks! What have I missed?

I have ordered a Forte Air con treatment to run with ACC on recirc...............but I have doubts it will work.

Any other ideas guys............please


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I did a car that had been smoked in.I discovered alot of ash came out of the vents with them all open and the fan on full blast.Then I used an aircon cleaner that the customer supplied.Worked quite well.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you use a wet-vac to extract the 'smoke juice' gunk and cleaning fluids out of the fabrics? Try that if you haven't.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Did you use a wet-vac to extract the 'smoke juice' gunk and cleaning fluids out of the fabrics?


Yep 

I can only find the CarPro SoPure at Polished Bliss and its on back order.......


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Yep
> 
> I can only find the CarPro SoPure at Polished Bliss and its on back order.......


You can order it now - it's currently en route to us and will be in stock at either the end of this week or start of next.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

CarPro SoPure and http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/aquartz-cleanair-120ml/prod_785.html are the same as I know


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A deep cleanse - all surfaces and then a product likeso pure 

Hoover up as much ash etc as possible from behind surfaces 

Cleanse Aircon system and change filters as well


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys :thumb:

Ok........... I have ordered a new charcoal cabin filter for it too, I'll check those links too, thanks!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Knickers. 

Guy must have been smokin some serious **** in there!

Not Bob Marley's old car is it? :lol:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> You can order it now - it's currently en route to us and will be in stock at either the end of this week or start of next.


Ordered CB66PS10006673 - free post too :thumb:

I'd hate to think what the guys lungs look like 

And yep, along with the strong (read as clashes with the stink whist trying to mask) airfresheners I wondered what he smoked too!


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

kev999 said:


> Anybody got any ideas on how to get rid of the smell of ciggies out of the interior,picked up car the other day and it smells rank,any help appreciated.:wave:


I think steam cleaning will do the job, I'm not sure about that though, when I bough a used car it stuck bad and was full of cigarette buds (can't complain, got a good deal out of it), I took it to get steam cleaning done on it, went to DetailXperts. When I got my car back its was nice and clean and there was no smell of cigarette left, though not sure if it was steam cleaning that did the job, why don't you take the car to them and get steam cleaning done on your car and find out, they might have a franchise in your area if not you can try some other, but I think it will work for you.


----------



## Andrew01 (May 24, 2011)

Steamer and cleaning the every thing with some good smell liquid will help you to get rid of smell . The liquid used must have some light fragrance.It is really big thing to do but no escape.


----------

